# Sheep ate chicken layer pellets and scratch mix.  What can we do?



## lambsrus

Our sheep got into the chicken feed and stood around today not chewing their cud or eating hay.  I know the feed bag says not to feed layer pellets to anything but fowl; what should we do?


----------



## aggieterpkatie

How much feed do you think they ate?  How are they doing today?  Are they eating any hay?  Chewing cud?  Any signs of bloat?


----------



## lambsrus

Thanks for your interest.  Three sheep ate about 20 pounds of feed which is half layer pellets and half "scratch", which is cracked corn and other grains.  One is nibbling at hay, the other two have not eaten for two days now.  They are not bloated but the one that is VERY tame let me message her belly and it was very frim but more from compaction.  Two have loose stools but still green from the hay from before they got into the chicken feed.  The one that let me touch her belly has no signs of passing anything.  No one is chewing cud yet.  They are are 11, 9 and 8 years old and were all bottle babies and/or show sheep, so they are to smart for their own good.  Two can open gates if they are not clipped and the gate they opened was not clipped once.  Thanks for any advise.


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't know much about sheep but I would probably give them some Probios.


----------



## jhm47

They should be fine.  The biggest thing you need to worry about is acidosis, and that should have shown up by now.  Their digestive systems are overloaded right now, so they likely won't eat much for a few days.  You might try giving them some mineral oil to "speed things along".  It really isn't necessary, but if it makes YOU feel better-----!  LOL!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I'd only offer them hay until they get back to normal.  Hope they're ok!


----------

